# Should this report be coded as cpt 60699



## she803 (Jan 6, 2012)

Physician coded this report as cpt 60699 & 77013-mod 26--is the 60699 correct for this report? If not, how should this report be coded? Thank you in advance 

History : 72-year-old male with end-stage liver disease and liver tumor metastatic to the right adrenal gland, for CT-guided ablation of the adrenal gland lesion. 

Procedure: Informed consent was obtained 

Procedure performed under general anesthesia administered by a staff anesthesiologist. 

The patient was placed supine on the CT table and a three-phase CT through the liver and adrenal was performed. 

Images demonstrate enlargement of a previously visualized right adrenal metastatic focus. 

The primary liver tumor is unchanged with the majority of the tumor showing necrosis. 

The right flank was then prepped and draped in usual sterile fashion. 

Using CT localization and a Valley Lab Cool tip 4 cm cluster probe, the right adrenal gland was ablated using 3 overlapping of lesions at the recommended time and temperature. 

Post ablation the probes were pulled and the tracks ablated as well. 

A transhepatic tract was chosen for access to the lesion. 

The patient tolerated the procedure well and was transported to recovery in stable condition. 

Impression: CT-guided radiofrequency ablation of right adrenal tumor as above.


----------



## donnajrichmond (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes, that is what I would code.


----------

